# DS #0823: Hotel Dusk: Room 215 (USA)



## Opium (Jan 23, 2007)

^^ndsrelease-1477^^


----------



## EarthBound (Jan 23, 2007)

I cant wait to play it


----------



## TheRocK (Jan 23, 2007)

QUOTE(EarthBound @ Jan 23 2007 said:


> I cant wait to play it



That's exactly what I was about to say. Well I might as well say it: I can't wait to play it!


----------



## kernelPANIC (Jan 23, 2007)

Waiting to play this game is something I can't do.


----------



## Katalyst (Jan 23, 2007)

Someone post to usenet before I go to sleep!  :'(


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 23, 2007)

OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this game is sooooo awesome when i showed it to my friend his head exploded


----------



## Katalyst (Jan 23, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Jan 23 2007 said:


> OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this game is sooooo awesome when i showed it to my friend his head exploded


Yummy.


----------



## TheStump (Jan 23, 2007)

wooh, nice opium 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





big kudos to WRG.
Im off to play this now, alos cant wait for Diddy Kong Racing


----------



## Kamakazie (Jan 23, 2007)

Can't wait to get my hands on this one


----------



## ConraDargo (Jan 23, 2007)

And to think that I'm stuck at work and won't be able to download it for another 8 hours or so...


----------



## Da Foxx (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks! I've been refreshing the pages all day for this! Would anyone be able to tell me what kinda of settings I should use for the GM31b?


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 23, 2007)

Hurray! And so forth...gotta work though but my head feels like there monkeys throwing dung at each other, so maybe I'll get cover.

Decisions, decisions.

Anyway ta very much to WRG.

Edit: This game is prettier than in previews, very nice style!!


----------



## canvasch (Jan 23, 2007)

can't wait to play it...


----------



## MaHe (Jan 23, 2007)

Wow, friggin' finally! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT: Works fantastically on R4. M3 Lite not tested. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The intro == pure awesomeness.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Jan 23, 2007)

So, seeing as everyone's going "OMG" about it, what IS it exactly?


----------



## Katalyst (Jan 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Pikachu025 @ Jan 23 2007 said:


> So, seeing as everyone's going "OMG" about it, what IS it exactly?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hotel_Dusk:_Room_215


----------



## Kaphis (Jan 23, 2007)

working on m3simply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




with kingston card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




goign to go try it now


----------



## id242 (Jan 23, 2007)

Just asking, but is this another one of those games that involves a lot of reading and not so much action game play?

Phoenix Wright, Sprung... etc. I dunno why they are so popular. Give me Pac-Man, Mario Bros or Castlevania though. Dont get me wrong though, I do enjoy "Case Closed" and "Lupon III".


----------



## Arm73 (Jan 23, 2007)

Working on M3 SD, but you have to Force RW and no Trim.
Looks great so far !!


----------



## MaHe (Jan 23, 2007)

QUOTE(id242 @ Jan 23 2007 said:


> Just asking, but is this another one of those games that involves a lot of reading and not so much action game play?
> 
> Phoenix Wright, Sprung... etc. I dunno why they are so popular.


Some people enjoy the great stories, like me. For me, the story is one of the most important parts of the game.
Hence why my top games ever are Deus Ex, Phoenix Wright and Mafia.

ONTOPIC:

This game is FANTASTIC. The best graphics I've yet seenon a DS, amazin character art, great noir ambience, lots of freedom, a big hotel to explore, ingenious controls, etc ...
Keep in mind this are only the first impressions, so they may change. But it's fun nonetheless. Back to playing for me.


----------



## Katalyst (Jan 23, 2007)

QUOTE(MaHe @ Jan 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(id242 @ Jan 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Just asking, but is this another one of those games that involves a lot of reading and not so much action game play?
> ...


QFT.


----------



## Hairy (Jan 23, 2007)

fap ... fap fap fap fap ... FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP!!!1


----------



## siriochan (Jan 23, 2007)

Can someone that already has the game send me a PM?


----------



## orchidthief (Jan 23, 2007)

Can't wait...I'll definitely be picking it up tomorrow...Would like to play it now though... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyone find the dump?


----------



## Dazimus (Jan 23, 2007)

Still can't find it in the usual places


----------



## Mystic-Homer (Jan 23, 2007)

QUOTE(siriochan @ Jan 23 2007 said:


> Can someone that already has the game send me a PM?



I doubt that you want them to PM you just to tell you how awesome the game is... haha


----------



## Katalyst (Jan 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Dazimus @ Jan 23 2007 said:


> Still can't find it in the usual places


Apparently the dump was just done recently so it hasn't propogated through all the usual sources yet. Should be by the the middle of tomorrow.


----------



## orchidthief (Jan 23, 2007)

darn....I'm half asleep, but would like to give it a run before hitting the sack....Can't wait till the morning to play it!


----------



## adgloride (Jan 23, 2007)

Looks like a great game.  Been a while since a good game was released on the DS.  Before I get all the PMs with GIMMIE DA ROMZ I don't have it.


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Jan 23, 2007)

Raaah, can't wait to come back from work >< Gotta get out without being seen @[email protected]


----------



## adzix (Jan 23, 2007)

gonna give it a try right away, then post if it works on SC or not...
any reviews for that game yet?

edit:

yep, works on supercard cf like a charm
so far it looks and sounds really excellent.
definitely a mature and unusual look for a ds game


----------



## Jax (Jan 23, 2007)

Woo yeah!

Lucky I only have class after lunch!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 23, 2007)

OMG this game is better then i thought i love the intro and the story soo far ! 

and that chick is smooooooooking


----------



## .TakaM (Jan 23, 2007)

fuck yeah!


----------



## Qpido (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm pretty hyped to play this game!
Gotta wait till it's up though..

Q~


----------



## nappy (Jan 23, 2007)

Seems to be fine on the M3 SD for me with the same settings -- Force R/W and no trim.


----------



## Katalyst (Jan 23, 2007)

Ownt. Fucking ownt. This game has that awesome film noir style and feeling to it (i.e. Max Payne, Fahrenheit). If this was a PC or console game, the only thing that would have made it perfect would be voice acting. Awesome game so far. I can definitely say from the first bit I've played, it's lived up to it's hype so far.


----------



## Sil3n7 (Jan 23, 2007)

Zomg! Cant wait to play this after school! Been wait so long for this game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope Cing did a good job!


----------



## Opium (Jan 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Katalyst @ Jan 23 2007 said:


> Ownt. Fucking ownt. This game has that awesome film noir style and feeling to it (i.e. Max Payne, Fahrenheit). If this was a PC or console game, the only thing that would have made it perfect would be voice acting. Awesome game so far. I can definitely say from the first bit I've played, *it's lived up to it's hype so far.*



It's funny, Nintendo haven't hyped this game AT ALL. Well it's not funny actually, it's sad. A gem of a game gets no publicity and we have to do the hyping ourselves.

Long live Adventure games!


----------



## Harsky (Jan 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Jan 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Katalyst @ Jan 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ownt. Fucking ownt. This game has that awesome film noir style and feeling to it (i.e. Max Payne, Fahrenheit). If this was a PC or console game, the only thing that would have made it perfect would be voice acting. Awesome game so far. I can definitely say from the first bit I've played, *it's lived up to it's hype so far.*
> ...


Same applies to Phoenix Wright. ABSOLUTELY no advertising or hype in the UK and when it got released, quickly got shuffled into a bargain bin in one shop I saw. But the amount of people saying OBJECTIONS and HOLD ITS online is something marketing can't even dream of. 

On topic: I can't wait to play this.... NEED IT NOW.


----------



## lickmy (Jan 23, 2007)

Woot. Anyone know the savetype incase I've got issues running?


----------



## [Truth] (Jan 23, 2007)

man, this game is art.
the character design is really really nice.
and the mix of 3d elements and painted textures is really nice looking too.


----------



## rootbear1286 (Jan 23, 2007)

anyone get it to work on a G6 Lite yet? it's not working for me


----------



## MaHe (Jan 23, 2007)

Hmm, how do I get the wire hanger off the wall?


----------



## Dazimus (Jan 23, 2007)

QUOTE(MaHe @ Jan 23 2007 said:


> Hmm, how do I get the wire hanger off the wall?



SSSHH!  No spoilers please!


----------



## sabinraijin (Jan 23, 2007)

My thoughts are the same as id242. I'm all for great story in games, too, but it's important to have both great story and good game play as well (action, not just all puzzles). If I want to play this type of game, the same exact game play can be found in game books with usually better story lines and much lower cost.

Excellent game for what it is, but just not my cup of tea - same goes for PW. Props to WRG for a nice timely dump.


----------



## natkoden (Jan 23, 2007)

QUOTE(rootbear1286 @ Jan 23 2007 said:


> anyone get it to work on a G6 Lite yet? it's not working for me



Dude, DoFat Force R/W

working perfect


----------



## rootbear1286 (Jan 23, 2007)

QUOTE(natkoden @ Jan 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(rootbear1286 @ Jan 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > anyone get it to work on a G6 Lite yet? it's not working for me
> ...




Hmmm...I could've sworn I tried that method. Lemme check again.

EDIT: Ah, it's working now. Turns out I was still using G6 U-Disk 4.6C. Stupid me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Sil3n7 (Jan 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Dazimus @ Jan 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(MaHe @ Jan 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, how do I get the wire hanger off the wall?
> ...


Yes plz make another thread Im still at school and havnt played it yet...


----------



## Katalyst (Jan 23, 2007)

QUOTE(sabinraijin @ Jan 23 2007 said:


> My thoughts are the same as id242. I'm all for great story in games, too, but it's important to have both great story and good game play as well (action, not just all puzzles). If I want to play this type of game, the same exact game play can be found in game books with usually better story lines and much lower cost.
> 
> Excellent game for what it is, but just not my cup of tea - same goes for PW. Props to WRG for a nice timely dump.


I guess it's all in personal preference. Games like this are more of a story than a game. An interactive story so to speak where the whole "game" is telling a tale and you interact every now and then (i.e. solving puzzles, making choices, etc.). Plus, you get great art along with it. PW does pretty much the same thing like you said. As far as your first statement, it's important for most games to have a good story, but it's not mandatory for them to have "action, not just puzzles." If it's a puzzle game, it's not gonna have any action 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (or story really for that matter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). If it's an action game, I expect it to have action, and a decent amount of it. Neither Hotel Dusk nor PW were labeled as action games, but "adventure." So, I would advise anyone to not go into the game expecting action 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice game so far if it's your style.


----------



## snkupo (Jan 23, 2007)

Anyone knows how long this game is? Multiple endings/choices/paths?


----------



## .TakaM (Jan 23, 2007)

QUOTE(snkupo @ Jan 23 2007 said:


> Anyone knows how long this game is? Multiple endings/choices/paths?


right from the start its obvious the story pans out differently depending on how you play, youre often given chances to interupt characters and ask some pretty intrusive or confrontational questions


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Jan 23, 2007)

uggg, stuck at college, dam filters wont let me download it

anyone no any proxy sites that allow for downloaded?

i use https://proxify.biz but u needa subscribe to download

luckly ive called of work ill so i can download this the minute i get home and play


----------



## Mucuna (Jan 23, 2007)

QUOTE(ConraDargo @ Jan 23 2007 said:


> And to think that I'm stuck at work and won't be able to download it for another 8 hours or so...


(2)

Finally a nice release!


----------



## Katalyst (Jan 23, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Jan 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(snkupo @ Jan 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone knows how long this game is? Multiple endings/choices/paths?
> ...


Yeah, I've been being an asshole so far


----------



## siriochan (Jan 23, 2007)

D'oh, I'm left handed and choosed "left" on game startup, now my brother can't switch back to "right hand" =_= does anyone know how to reset saves without re-flashing the rom or rewriting the .dat file? I mean, how can I delete data ingame?


----------



## iamwhoiam (Jan 23, 2007)

oh my god, this was quick!


----------



## Katalyst (Jan 23, 2007)

QUOTE(siriochan @ Jan 23 2007 said:


> D'oh, I'm left handed and choosed "left" on game startup, now my brother can't switch back to "right hand" =_= does anyone know how to reset saves without re-flashing the rom or rewriting the .dat file? I mean, how can I delete data ingame?


You can change it back to right hand. Just go into the menu (the notebook icon), then go to system. You'll see the option there.


----------



## siriochan (Jan 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Katalyst @ Jan 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(siriochan @ Jan 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > D'oh, I'm left handed and choosed "left" on game startup, now my brother can't switch back to "right hand" =_= does anyone know how to reset saves without re-flashing the rom or rewriting the .dat file? I mean, how can I delete data ingame?
> ...




whooops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I started a game, then turned off the DS during the intro, and on next startup I didn't see any option section in main screen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 shame on me...


----------



## iamwhoiam (Jan 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Dazimus @ Jan 23 2007 said:


> SSSHH!Â No spoilers please!Â



How do I removed the dead man's eye from the bucket? Press L+A+Up?


----------



## Katalyst (Jan 23, 2007)

QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ Jan 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Dazimus @ Jan 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > SSSHH!Â No spoilers please!Â
> ...


You have to first complete the mini-game where you're trying to pick the lock.


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 23, 2007)

going to play this just now


----------



## Ljungan (Jan 23, 2007)

QUOTE(MaHe @ Jan 23 2007 said:


> Hmm, how do I get the wire hanger off the wall?



Same problem for me. Send me a PM if you or anyone else figure it out. I dont have a clue.


----------



## Shinji (Jan 23, 2007)

They had beepers back in the 70's?


----------



## .TakaM (Jan 23, 2007)

lol

he kicked me out of the hotel


game over


----------



## Katalyst (Jan 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Jan 23 2007 said:


> They had beepers back in the 70's?
> 
> 
> QUOTE(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pager)It pre-dates mobile phone technology, being most popular during the 1980s and 1990s


Assuming it was out before then (in the 70's) but only became popular in the 80's/90's. Kyle's a fucking nub, all using new technology and stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Hey, check out the kewl guy! With his pager and his kewl guy future stuff!


----------



## Lacrimosa (Jan 23, 2007)

I haven't been so excited for an adventure game sice Gabriel Knight 2.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







It's just amazing how some people with imagination can make you go in the storyline like this. Damn, I imagine a game like this in Wii!!!!!


----------



## shadowboy (Jan 23, 2007)

Why is it that whenever a cool game releases I don't have my PC...  damn Apple.

Must... find... g6... patched.... version!!
*GOOGLE!!*


----------



## futhamucka (Jan 23, 2007)

What settings should I use for my supercard miniSD?


----------



## Jax (Jan 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Ljungan @ Jan 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(MaHe @ Jan 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, how do I get the wire hanger off the wall?
> ...



I wanna know to, please.


----------



## Shtroodle (Jan 23, 2007)

Shit. And I don't even have a DS...  :'(


----------



## capt.fruitcake (Jan 23, 2007)

it's great


----------



## fitzbean (Jan 23, 2007)

Yep, this game looks like it's going to be one of the best.  Don't get me wrong, I love the action games as some people have stated throughout this thread, but as a gamer, you've gotta be able to recognize when a game comes along with so much pure innovation that it would be a shame to miss, even if it's not your favorite genre.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 23, 2007)

I can't say its innovative as I've seen stuff in this game in many others, but it is amazing, I'm gripped by the story and the visuals and style are great too! Also the clock in the game gives it an urgency that most games of this type lack.

I really hope this games gets the audience it deserves, and I can't see why not after all Phoenix Wright was a sleeper hit so hopefully everyone who bought that would buy this.

Lets hope its a hit so we can get a Wii sequel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gonna look for a nice import place to buy this from, under £16 from play asia is pretty good but just searching better as there's postage to contend with, but still probably cheaper than when it comes out over here.


----------



## Tamyu (Jan 23, 2007)

I seriously can`t wait for the Japanese dump of this... Sure, I could play it in English, but, but.... I prefer the original script.


----------



## Qpido (Jan 23, 2007)

Oh shit, I just woke up.
Fell asleep foor 2 and a half hours whilest playing this game.
Had an AMAZING dream to!

I'll start playing soon again, love the game.
I'm not even gonna try and study for my test tomorrow, totally don't feel like studying today...I've done enough!

Q~

PS My dream had THOR in it O_O?


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Tamyu @ Jan 23 2007 said:


> I seriously can`t wait for the Japanese dump of this... Sure, I could play it in English, but, but.... I prefer the original script.


Its called Wish Room: Tenshi no Kioku should be out 25th.


----------



## Sil3n7 (Jan 23, 2007)

Does anyone  happen to know the SuperCard settings for patching? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dazimus (Jan 23, 2007)

Hmm just had it crash on me when I find out Iris's name.  Using a trimmed rom (trimmed using the R4 trimmer) and using an R4DS

Just loaded it again and crashed at the same place, I'll try with an untrimmed rom ...

Edit: Works with an untrimmed rom


----------



## Rev2k7 (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey i cant anywhere to dl this can someone pm me info plz ?


----------



## Shinji (Jan 23, 2007)

Check your inbox, Rev2k7.  Or rather, just checkout the spoiler 









Try IRC


----------



## Rev2k7 (Jan 23, 2007)

i know irc but forgot channel name lol >_


----------



## futhamucka (Jan 23, 2007)

I just got it to start in my SC miniSD. Here's the settings I used:

Restart: Y
Trim: Y
Faster Game Play: Y
Enable "Patch Cartridge Access" Compatibility: High


----------



## Sil3n7 (Jan 23, 2007)

QUOTE(futhamucka @ Jan 23 2007 said:


> I just got it to start in my SC miniSD. Here's the settings I used:
> 
> Restart: Y
> Trim: Y
> ...


Thx alot man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its not up yet on any of the regular sites!


----------



## Shinji (Jan 23, 2007)

Might as well post that M3wiki settings for M3L are dead on perfect.

4xDMA, Force R/W, Soft Reset, Trim
I have it set without Soft Reset and it works just as well.

And I'm still refusing to update firmware to Icons >.>


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Dazimus @ Jan 23 2007 said:


> Hmm just had it crash on me when I find out Iris's name.Â Using a trimmed rom (trimmed using the R4 trimmer) and using an R4DS
> 
> Just loaded it again and crashed at the same place, I'll try with an untrimmed rom ...
> 
> Edit: Works with an untrimmed rom



When you find out that her name is Iris?  Played up to chapter 2 with a trimmed rom on my R4 and it seems to be working fine.


----------



## Pokefandh (Jan 23, 2007)

So, any tips on the wire hanger thingy?


----------



## Dazimus (Jan 23, 2007)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Jan 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Dazimus @ Jan 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm just had it crash on me when I find out Iris's name.Â Using a trimmed rom (trimmed using the R4 trimmer) and using an R4DS
> ...



Hmm what did you use to trim? I've seen it mentioned that people think the R4 trimmer might be overtrimming but never had a problem before today.  Got up to Chapter 2 using the untrimmed rom now tho ...


----------



## bm_attar (Jan 23, 2007)

Finally it's available at large!! 
Did anyone find problems with trimmed versions on M3 Simply?
Should I better use untrimmed ROM?


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Dazimus @ Jan 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(BlueStar @ Jan 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Dazimus @ Jan 23 2007 said:
> ...



Just the R4 trimmer.  Used it on all my games and it does the trick fine.

As for the wire hanger, I've got up to chap 2 without needing it, maybe you find something later on you can use to get it off.

EDIT: Hold on, I think I know what people mean now.  Yeah, if you know how to get it off with the pliers, send me a PM.

Really enjoying this game, though there's a few things I hope don't happen cos they seem really obvious to me - like who the man and the girl are and what the bellhop did 3 years ago (Guess these aren't spoilers, don't even know myself).  Guess I'll find out if I keep playing!

EDIT2

To get the hanger off
Use the pliers you get in Chapter 2, cut the hanger so you get the longest, straight bit of wire


----------



## Narfix (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm getting 2 white screens with whatever settings I tried on my phat DS with SCCF... 
Managed to only start it with passcard in slot...

Anybody with some good settings ?


----------



## Fredy Garbagis (Jan 23, 2007)

Not saving on SCCF... 

Tried  	Restart: Y / Trim: Y / Faster Game Play: Y / Enable "Patch Cartridge Access" Compatibility: High


----------



## Qpido (Jan 23, 2007)

Got my first freeze on the R4.
Just after I got the old notebook the screen gets stuck.

EDIT: Wasn't the R4 that caused the freeze, the connection between the R4 and my DS was lost.
Had the same problem with my old passcard sometimes.
Frigging sucks.

Q~


----------



## martin88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Does it work on EZ4?


----------



## jhoff80 (Jan 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Jan 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Ljungan @ Jan 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(MaHe @ Jan 23 2007 said:
> ...



If you can't do something, try looking around elsewhere first, and coming back to it later.


----------



## kirra (Jan 23, 2007)

If only my R4 would come faster


----------



## xalphax (Jan 23, 2007)

QUOTE(martin88 @ Jan 23 2007 said:


> Does it work on EZ4?



yes, works so far on my ez4 lite compact


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Jan 23, 2007)

Works profectly on DS-Xtreme. And kicks ass, just played an hour, but definitely fan of the graphic style. Damn kid with fucking puzzle !


----------



## Icharius (Jan 23, 2007)

Works and saves on my Supercard CF with only Enable "Patch Cartridge Access" Compatibility: High and nothing else.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 23, 2007)

OMG can you say sleeper hit ? 

this game has  noooooo hype what soo ever and the gamfaqs board is DEAD ! i cant believe this


----------



## Narfix (Jan 23, 2007)

Not working for me Icharius


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 23, 2007)

Works perfectly on SCLite
This is a really good game, thanks WRG

- Sam


----------



## MaHe (Jan 23, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> EDIT2
> 
> To get the hanger off
> Use the pliers you get in Chapter 2, cut the hanger so you get the longest, straight bit of wire


Well, where do you get the pliers then? I found the Man's Magazine, talked to Louie, who left the room. Now I'm stuck. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Help me, please! Been wanderin' around the hotel for a LONG time now and still can't go on. :'(


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 23, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Help me, please! Been wanderin' around the hotel for a LONG time now and still can't go on. :'(



In the locker by the door next to where you got the mens mag

For some reason it's hilarious to make Kyle draw cocks in his notebook.  I think it's the serious expression on his face while he's scribbling.


----------



## jpxdude (Jan 23, 2007)

Wow, the presentation and style of this game is brilliant...it has a lot of character although the language used between the characters feels like it belongs in a setting older than '79!

It kind of reminds me of 7th Guest, if anyone remembers that on the PC back in the day...its got a decent mood and setting.  I've played for about 45 minutes so far, and its nice how things _eventually_ fall into place although at present I find the mechanics of the game a bit cumbersome.  It becomes tiring after a bit, but I'll crack on more to see how the story unfolds.


----------



## Killermech (Jan 23, 2007)

Well, i've played this through chapter 1 so far and so far it's been very 'do that or gameover' kind of gameplay. The story is good but could be better.. I hope there will be more interactive puzzles later on.


----------



## Dazimus (Jan 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Killermech @ Jan 23 2007 said:


> Well, i've played this through chapter 1 so far and so far it's been very 'do that or gameover' kind of gameplay. The story is good but could be better.. I hope there will be more interactive puzzles later on.



Same thoughts.  Not been as bowled over by it as I thought I would be, seems to be a lot of general chit-chat for the sake of it, while watching you aren't nasty to people enough to make it "game over".  Hopefully it'll get better as the story develops out.


----------



## Blackbull33 (Jan 23, 2007)

Great game but...

Any suggestions for settings with G6 lite? Played with trim rom, 4xdma and force R/W (4.6c) and seem to be getting random crashes


----------



## rezen (Jan 23, 2007)

Anyone got past the restaurant bit?? Not sure where to go...


----------



## Qpido (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm getting kind of impatient with the slow-chat going on.
There's no way to make it go faster, that's too bad.

Still like the game nonetheless though.

Q~


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 23, 2007)

My DS Lite is telling me to *play it* but tomorrow's school finals are telling me to *study like an ass...*

*Fut The Wuck is a gaming student to do?!*


----------



## jhoff80 (Jan 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Qpido @ Jan 23 2007 said:


> I'm getting kind of impatient with the slow-chat going on.
> There's no way to make it go faster, that's too bad.
> 
> Still like the game nonetheless though.
> ...



I agree that the speech needs to be sped up.  I'm actually stuck myself in chapter 3 myself, after the restaurant part, I think I talked to everyone, knocked on every door, and just can't figure out what to do with the item I was just given.


----------



## plasmatron (Jan 24, 2007)

Just want to say THANXX WRG !


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 24, 2007)

i hate all the talking


----------



## Hunter_zaz (Jan 24, 2007)

I have done everything get pliers and have done all the way up to and including getting the red box. Now what? I can't find anyone to talk to or anything to interact with. Please help


----------



## ghettobob (Jan 24, 2007)

Its not really they talk too much. But they talk too slow. Like the first...30-35 minutes are talking >_>

The intro was off the chain.


----------



## uzi (Jan 24, 2007)

it just keeps freezing at random places on my super card sd pos cards


----------



## jhoff80 (Jan 24, 2007)

I figured out the part that I'm stuck at, and a few other people were too.  I'll give a hint, but use a spoiler tag anyway.

Look around for something outside the restaurant that has changed, it'll have something small near it.


----------



## shadowboy (Jan 24, 2007)

EDITZ:  Crap, that sounded like a rom request.  Deleted.

Arghhh...  ****s me off, I have it on my mac already...  why isn't there a good, free windows emu for the mac?  (OR IS THERE ONE?  If you have one please post the dl site for it, I have windows 98 already and need t3h emu)

And my dsls left shoulder button broke, so like half of my games are hard to play now.

So, anyway, how are your impressions of the game?  Loving it?


----------



## fischju_original (Jan 24, 2007)

works perfectly and saves on SC CF, the only option checked being compatibility, and that set to high


----------



## jhoff80 (Jan 24, 2007)

Wow, this game is frustrating.  A little after getting further after where I last got stuck, I now am stuck again with the

electrical room


Damn, I found out the answer on the GameFAQs message board, I was definitely thinking too much.  I thought that the DS couldn't

recognize two different presses on the touchscreen at the same time, 

so I didn't even try that.


----------



## dssd (Jan 24, 2007)

hey blackbull i got it working on the g6 using force r/w, reset, & trim rom.  however, i used version 4.6d of the udisk manager.

i haven't played long but no crashes yet.  so go d/l the newest udisk manager.


----------



## EKPO (Jan 24, 2007)

Cant get it to save on Supercard SD. It'll save, but when I reset, the save will be gone. Weird.

Tried everything off except patch access, and everything on, nothing worked (2.58). 

I guess I'll go and try 2.57... -shrug-


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 24, 2007)

this game s boring ne to death all it is talk talk talk


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jan 24, 2007)

QUOTE(MaHe @ Jan 23 2007 said:


> Some people enjoy the great stories, like me. For me, the story is one of the most important parts of the game.



For me, the story is one of the most important parts of reading a book.


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 24, 2007)

i agree this should just be called a book. "ITS NICE"


----------



## Katalyst (Jan 24, 2007)

Call it whatcha want but it's a good "book" so far nonetheless.


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 24, 2007)

my problem is i dont like books 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 "ITS NICE"


----------



## Fredy Garbagis (Jan 24, 2007)

QUOTE(fischju @ Jan 23 2007 said:


> works perfectly and saves on SC CF, the only option checked being compatibility, and that set to high



I was using 2.57... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Works perfect if you use these settings on 2.58.


----------



## Katalyst (Jan 24, 2007)

Explains your dislike for this game


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 24, 2007)

yeah some how i think thats why lol


----------



## Pikachu025 (Jan 24, 2007)

QUOTE(jhoff80 @ Jan 24 2007 said:


> I thought that the DS couldn't
> recognize two different presses on the touchscreen at the same time,
> so I didn't even try that.


Well, it actually can't. However, when you press two places at the same time, the direct middle of the two points you're pressing is being "pressed", so I guess you could program puzzles like that somehow...


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 24, 2007)

Love this game, although it gives me strange dreams


----------



## Csibe (Jan 24, 2007)

This game's visual and control is very good, i like it.Maybe Konami should have make a Silent Hill with the same controll and visual.It would be awesome, maybe more action.Anyone would enjoy it too?


----------



## Lloyd14 (Jan 24, 2007)

G6 settings ?


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 24, 2007)

i think somebody metioned the g6 settings on the other thread:-p


----------



## Gestahl (Jan 24, 2007)

The gameplay is really boring and the atmosphere is quite uneasy... :-\  Black and white characters?? Well, I dunno... IMO, it doesn't even come close to the brilliance of PW.


----------



## kristianity77 (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah ive had a dabble on this for half an hour or so, and its not as good as people make out.  Its quite boring and slow.  Good graphics and sound tho ill give it that.  But its too lifeless


----------



## Opium (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm having a ball with it so far, one of the best DS games in a long while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm upto chapter 3 and I'm liking where the story is going so far.

The art style and great use of the DS's features make it really entertaining. Even simply things like having a conversation spread out on two screens and having the characters looking at eachother while speaking. Really clever stuff.


----------



## siriochan (Jan 24, 2007)

On M3 Perfect minSD I get choppy music when talkin' to people =_= maybe flashing the rom with DMA 4x instead of 1x helps?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 24, 2007)

anyone know how long this game is ?


----------



## Tir (Jan 24, 2007)

I find it far more interesting to play than Phoenix Wright, the nice animation makes conversations less boring. Beautiful art.

But I'm stuck where the answer is probably really obvious...

The combination to the office cabinet, what is it? I thought it was 125 from Hyde pointing out the date on the calender, and tried variations of that, but nope.


----------



## HitBattousai (Jan 24, 2007)

The memo underneath the cabinet is a puzzle that possesses the combination.


----------



## TheStump (Jan 24, 2007)

Im getting a 'bleep' noise randomly throughout the conversations, has anyone else got this problem?
EZ4liteD Flashed DS


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 24, 2007)

that does not happen on the ds-x :-p so that clears out its not the rom


----------



## Qpido (Jan 24, 2007)

Never had the problem here aswell, R4.

Q~


----------



## Lloyd14 (Jan 24, 2007)

I thought of that already but I didn't felt like going to seek that post


----------



## DrKupo (Jan 24, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Jan 23 2007 said:


> this game s boring ne to death all it is talk talk talk



Figures the guy with the FF7 avatar has no taste in quality games.

Why am I not suprised?


----------



## Sil3n7 (Jan 24, 2007)

QUOTE(-MTW- @ Jan 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(thegame07 @ Jan 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > this game s boring ne to death all it is talk talk talk
> ...


I agree this is a great game! I take pride in liking a wide varitey of genres. Too often people are quick to judge when its genre isnt as common.


----------



## siriochan (Jan 24, 2007)

QUOTE(TheStump @ Jan 24 2007 said:


> Im getting a 'bleep' noise randomly throughout the conversations, has anyone else got this problem?
> EZ4liteD Flashed DS




Me too had this problem, I reflashed with 4xDMA, and it seems to work smoother, tough there are some little graphic jerkiness when loading areas


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 24, 2007)

i played it for 2 hours lol


----------



## sunjammer (Jan 24, 2007)

Does anybody know the save size?


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 24, 2007)

Please can somebody PM me with what to do? I've gone past that girl on the stairs, and talked to the hotel owner about everything I can, and now I'm stuck...
I've been wandering round for AGES

- Sam


----------



## siriochan (Jan 24, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Jan 24 2007 said:


> Please can somebody PM me with what to do? I've gone past that girl on the stairs, and talked to the hotel owner about everything I can, and now I'm stuck...
> I've been wandering round for AGES
> 
> - Sam




You're not thinking like you're the protagonist, but just playing a game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let's suppose you're just arrived in a hotel...where would you go after the owner gave you your room keys?


----------



## omg83 (Jan 24, 2007)

yeah please post the save type :S  i cannot saaaave 

thanks in advance


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 24, 2007)

QUOTE(siriochan @ Jan 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sinkhead @ Jan 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Please can somebody PM me with what to do? I've gone past that girl on the stairs, and talked to the hotel owner about everything I can, and now I'm stuck...
> ...


I'd go have a shower  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But you can't have a shower...

- Sam


----------



## Tir (Jan 24, 2007)

QUOTE(jhoff80 @ Jan 24 2007 said:


> I figured out the part that I'm stuck at, and a few other people were too.Â I'll give a hint, but use a spoiler tag anyway.
> 
> Look around for something outside the restaurant that has changed, it'll have something small near it.


Okay, can someone give me a bigger hint than that?

nm answered in pm


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 24, 2007)

Can someone please help me!

- Sam


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 24, 2007)

Isn't it obvious?


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 24, 2007)

No, it isn't...

- Sam

*EDIT*
Got it!


----------



## ShadowXP (Jan 24, 2007)

Help please...

What do I do once I've picked up the memo under the cabinet in Dunning's office? It ripped in half and I have to lift the cabinet up with something, but I haven't a clue as to what.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 24, 2007)

QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Jan 24 2007 said:


> Help please...



With the crowbar you'll find next to the door in the room with the bongo mag


----------



## ShadowXP (Jan 24, 2007)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Jan 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Jan 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Help please...
> ...



Duh! Thanks, guess I'm a little tired 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





'


----------



## SUGARSPLIFF (Jan 24, 2007)

This game is incredible imho. I played it for nearly 4 hours straight last night.. and once i get settled tonight im going to do it again.. The game plays like a interactive novel. The style,music,charachters and everything is just perfect. Something about the story creeps me out in a weird way. I have only owned my ds since xmas time.. But since then have tried many many ds games.. this is so far my favorite no doubt. I hope more games like this come out. I have a m3 simply and have been playing it on that.. but i plan to buy it this weekend just to show nintendo whatsup (YOU SHOULD TOO!!!).


Prepare for a super mega spoiler.. altho it could be completly wrong just a theory i have.. CLICK AT YOUR OWN RISK!
 My guess is Kyle is dead... The entire game he is dead. and the story is based on what goes through his mind the few seconds after he dies. eventually i think the story will unfold and he will soon realize he is dead and then it will end.. But i could be completly wrong.. I have seen a ton of phycological thrillers and that could be influincing my theory.


----------



## Arm73 (Jan 25, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Jan 24 2007 said:


> anyone know how long this game is ?




Hey man, 
I don't know if anybody ever mention this to you, but everytime I see your avatar I confuse you with Jumpman17 !!
Anyway yours looks better but I think Jumpman17 got it first.......way earlier if you ask me...I didn't know this game exists up until a week ago...


----------



## SUGARSPLIFF (Jan 25, 2007)

Louie in the linens room reading pr0n.. ROFL. So thats what he was whistling at


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 25, 2007)

Does the visual style make anyone else expect the characters to burst into Aha's "Take On Me", or is that just me?


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 25, 2007)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Jan 25 2007 said:


> Does the visual style make anyone else expect the characters to burst into Aha's "Take On Me", or is that just me?


IGN also said that in their review.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 25, 2007)

I think it's the wobblyness when they're standing still more than anything.


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 25, 2007)

*I'm mad.*

I just started Phoenix-fuggin-Wright 2 a few days ago. I'm barely on the second case and I promised myself I would start any other games with a heavy story until I beat PW2, so HD: R215 is just sitting on my SD card, weeping. (I just can't multi-task when it comes to stories...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## HeinzHarald (Jan 25, 2007)

QUOTE(siriochan @ Jan 24 2007 said:


> On M3 Perfect minSD I get choppy music when talkin' to people =_= maybe flashing the rom with DMA 4x instead of 1x helps?



Remember to check m3wiki.com. I tried the settings posted there (well apart from trimming which I never do) with my M3 MiniSD and it works perfectly.


----------



## Brien Zee (Jan 25, 2007)

anyone had luck getting this to work on the g6?


----------



## siriochan (Jan 25, 2007)

QUOTE(HeinzHarald @ Jan 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(siriochan @ Jan 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > On M3 Perfect minSD I get choppy music when talkin' to people =_= maybe flashing the rom with DMA 4x instead of 1x helps?
> ...



yeah, I flashed it with dma 4x, and it is smoother


----------



## DigitalSilence (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi all, M3 noob here... My friend got a Simply recently and gave me his Mini (lucky me huh?).

I tried the settings found on the wiki and no matter what I do I get frozen white screens when trying to load this game.

Could someone please detail the settings they used to get this game to work on an M3mini?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Fatbot (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm looking for settings for G6 as well. I wanted to try this one out before i just went out and bought it.


----------



## HeinzHarald (Jan 25, 2007)

QUOTE(DigitalSilence @ Jan 25 2007 said:


> Hi all, M3 noob here... My friend got a Simply recently and gave me his Mini (lucky me huh?).
> 
> I tried the settings found on the wiki and no matter what I do I get frozen white screens when trying to load this game.
> 
> ...



This probably means you aren't using the latest firmware/manager (31b and 31 respectively). Download and follow instructions. The official site can be slow, but check their forum at www.m3-forum.com and you'll find alternate links.


----------



## DigitalSilence (Jan 25, 2007)

i updated the firmware using the file found in the software package on the M3 site, and i believe the update "took" because the interface changed slightly (i now have emblems for the roms on my SD card).

i think i have all my configuration settings correct and using the settings on the compatibility list hasnt made a difference either.

any ideas?


----------



## HeinzHarald (Jan 25, 2007)

QUOTE(DigitalSilence @ Jan 25 2007 said:


> i updated the firmware using the file found in the software package on the M3 site, and i believe the update "took" because the interface changed slightly (i now have emblems for the roms on my SD card).
> 
> i think i have all my configuration settings correct and using the settings on the compatibility list hasnt made a difference either.
> 
> any ideas?



Since you didn't say so I'll ask if you installed and used the latest Manager to transfer the game? Usually it's actually more critical to upgrade the manager than the firmware. Of course remember to "retransfer" the game using the new Manager, not just using a copy of the game you had already transferred with an older Manager.


----------



## DigitalSilence (Jan 25, 2007)

thanks for responding.

i installed the manager that is included in the latest download package.

my friend who gave me the m3 thinks i might have a bad dump from BT or it's possibly corrupted somehow, he is sending me his copy as i post this... somehow i dont think thats my problem but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Qpido (Jan 25, 2007)

So when does this game start to become a bit scary?
I'm at chapter 3 and I'm playing this before I go to bed. If I can expect ghosts and shit, I'll sleep less good then usual.

:|
Q~


----------



## thesummeryears (Jan 26, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Jan 23 2007 said:


> OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this game is sooooo awesome when i showed it to my friend his head exploded




A little late on replying, but could you post that video on youtube?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 26, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Jan 23 2007 said:


> OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this game is sooooo awesome when i showed it to my friend his head exploded



did you see his brains???!!!???11


----------



## DigitalSilence (Jan 26, 2007)

Well I wasted alot of time trying to get what seemed to be a corrupt file to work.

And after d/ling the rom somewhere new it seems to work fine, thanks to Heinz for his responses.

So there may be a bad dump of this going around, or the BT i originally d/led became corrupt somehow.


----------



## Brien Zee (Jan 26, 2007)

has anyone got this working on g6?
do people still use g6? lol

i wonder if i just have a corrupt file..


----------



## Opium (Jan 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Brien Zee @ Jan 26 2007 said:


> has anyone got this working on g6?
> do people still use g6? lol
> 
> i wonder if i just have a corrupt file..



Works fine on G6. 

Soft Reset + doFAT + Force R/W + Trim Rom


----------



## Deanwick (Jan 26, 2007)

As stated, working like a dream on DSX. Anyhow, this is a game that surely needs to be bought. And with a few webstores abroad selling for 26€ or so, it`s still a steal for a quality-game like this.

I`m not sure have I seen any game as stylish as this in the last couple of years. Even though the "hollywood-gamers" would probably think this as artsy crap, for us "art-lovers" this sinks like a hot knife in a piece of butter. Loving it, none the less.


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Jan 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Qpido @ Jan 23 2007 said:


> I'm getting kind of impatient with the slow-chat going on.
> There's no way to make it go faster, that's too bad.
> 
> Still like the game nonetheless though.
> ...



Seems to me you can go a little faster by keeping the stylus pressed on the place of the screen that allows you to read what's next.

Or else I dream


----------



## PiNa (Jan 26, 2007)

Or just keep an A button pressed during dialogues (I am playing LEFT hand) and it will make text rolling a bit faster.


----------



## Zarcon (Jan 26, 2007)

It speeds up a _little_ bit if you do that or hold down A or R or the Dpad on unread text and speeds up a lot on previously read text.


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 26, 2007)

on the ds-x wiki it says it does not save right and there graphic errors but i dont get any of that stuff. so how do i inform people. i have played it for 4 hours. and reloaded my save loads of times and even after gameover,


----------



## colheath (Jan 26, 2007)

I like this game a lot, my daughter is getting a bit annoyed cuz I keep nicking her DSLite to play the game.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You can speed up the chat with the cursor keys.


Also had no probs at all with the game on DS-X.


----------



## xdf (Jan 26, 2007)

Does this game remind anyone else a little bit of paradise heights on pc?  except without the shagging... im hoping he gets it on with melissa...


----------



## Sil3n7 (Jan 26, 2007)

QUOTE(xdf @ Jan 26 2007 said:


> Does this game remind anyone else a little bit of paradise heights on pc?Â except without the shagging... im hoping he gets it on with melissa...Â


Um dont you mean Mila? Melissa is the little girl...


----------



## natkoden (Jan 26, 2007)

QUOTE(xdf @ Jan 26 2007 said:


> Does this game remind anyone else a little bit of paradise heights on pc?Â except without the shagging... im hoping he gets it on with melissa...Â








lol


----------



## Qpido (Jan 26, 2007)

I knew about the pre-read faster scrolling, but wasn't really aware of the A button thing (or any other button for that matter).
But it's not worth the effort for the little extra speed u get.
Still too slow for me.

Anyone know how to get the witch woman with the eyepatch to finish her frigging dinner?
I'm kinda stuck there.
+ How do I fix the bag of flour? I can't seem to get the Portable sewing machine out of the box!

EDIT: Nvm, I found a solution for the witch problem.

Q~


----------



## ShadowXP (Jan 26, 2007)

I need some help... read below:

So I've just had dinner, escorted the old lady to the resturant, talked to Louie again, etc. etc. Now I have no idea what the hell to do. I'm just wondering around aimlessly! Please help me get back on track, just tell me the one thing I have to do or whatever...

Any ideas?


----------



## appleboy (Jan 26, 2007)

I assume that you already got the fountain pen from Louie. You need to find out who it belongs to.
There are two ways to do that:
1) Check the board in front of restaurant, or
2) Check the "food supplies" inside the kitchen for a hint.


Hope that helps.


----------



## ShadowXP (Jan 26, 2007)

QUOTE(appleboy @ Jan 26 2007 said:


> I assume that you already got the fountain pen from Louie. You need to find out who it belongs to.
> There are two ways to do that:
> 1) Check the board in front of restaurant, or
> 2) Check the "food supplies" inside the kitchen for a hint.
> ...



Thanks, will try that later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Totally forgot about it!


----------



## DigitalSilence (Jan 28, 2007)

this game is great, i see plenty of room for many more like it and hope their will be in the near future.


----------



## Clau46 (Jan 28, 2007)

Can somebody help me.
I stuck after i went to my room and now i don't know what to do

thnx 


Clau

Edit: Never mind i just downloaded the manual and now i know what to do thnx anyway

Thnx taubstumm


----------



## taubstumm (Jan 28, 2007)

Clau: Try to open your suitcase.

======

I just finished this game, and it's really fucking awesome. One of the best games I played so far, even though its more like an interactive movie.


----------



## Supervlieg (Jan 29, 2007)

Can someone help me out?

Ive got a m3lite, with a kingston micro sd 512.

Ive tried all m3 settings mentioned here, but the game never starts. All I get is white screens and no sound.

edit: nevermind, i just upgrades software and it all works fine.


----------



## monkeymachine (Jan 31, 2007)

Man, i'm loving this game so far, reminds me of the days of point-and-click adventures ..

Hope to see more original titles like this (does that even make sense?) , especially impressed with the character presentations and story.

Working on DSLink btw


----------



## Farami9 (Jan 31, 2007)

enjoying the game but it feels really slow...


----------



## Sir VG (Jan 31, 2007)

I beat the game completely and totally loved it.  And given my job, I found this very humorous in unintended ways.

Ah...Mila.


----------



## Farami9 (Jan 31, 2007)

whats your job


----------



## minge_gristle (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE(rootbear1286 @ Jan 23 2007 said:


> anyone get it to work on a G6 Lite yet? it's not working for me


Use SafeMode, No Trim and it works fine. Make sure you have the most recent G6 software. It looks real sweet.


----------



## leetdude_007 (Feb 2, 2007)

played it for a couple of hours (accumulated). This game totally relies on it's story. it gets a bit frustrating, but I would have to say overall this is great for putting to sleep mode when busy.


----------



## SUGARSPLIFF (Feb 3, 2007)

I finally beat the game.. what a intense ending.. Not what i suspected as i said in my previous post.. i still belive this is one of the best games for ds.. had a really nice time playing it. im looking forward to hotel dusk 2...


----------



## blah11 (Feb 5, 2007)

I just finished the game too. Too bad I missed an opportunity to use my coins and try using the stupid vending machine.

Interesting game but not much replay value. I played it through once and I won't want to play it again for a VERY long time. Even for the vending machine part.

What do you think? Good/bad replay value?


----------



## skaman (Feb 5, 2007)

There are something like 12 possible endings(?).  Best ending is the Jenny ending.

I played it through once and got the Mila ending.  I had one retry.  I knew I should have used my save instead!  I also didn't get the coins in Chapter 4.

I won't be replaying the game.  

Late!


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 5, 2007)

Is the game worth replying to get all the endings or is it too much of a hassle?


----------



## blah11 (Feb 5, 2007)

QUOTE(skaman @ Feb 5 2007 said:


> There are something like 12 possible endings(?).  Best ending is the Jenny ending.
> 
> I played it through once and got the Mila ending.  I had one retry.  I knew I should have used my save instead!  I also didn't get the coins in Chapter 4.
> 
> ...



Are there really? I'm reading on gamefaqs there are 2? Jenny and Mila. Maybe slightly variations of each one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Apparently after the credits roll (I'd turned off the game by then) something happens. Don't wanna spoil it. But anyway, I'd be curious to hear what happens in this Jenny ending.


----------



## SUGARSPLIFF (Feb 7, 2007)

To the folks asking about the replayability of this game...

there is really none.. I absolutly loved this game.. I will always remember it.. and its awesomeness.. but as far as replaying it.. it will be years before i would want to do so..  If you dont play the game like i did (avg 4+ hours a day) it will last a long time... so to those who have not played it.. take your time.. enjoy it.


----------



## trickfly (Feb 10, 2007)

Where do I download this game ? please help


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Feb 10, 2007)

QUOTE(trickfly @ Feb 10 2007 said:


> Where do I download this game ? please help



ahhhhhhhhhhhh
ROM REQUEST

Edit it to something like 'i like bunnies' before it gets deleted

NOW


----------



## siukwai (Feb 15, 2007)

awesome game


----------



## Ayumix01 (Mar 16, 2007)

Does anyone know what setting to use for a CF M3? M3 Wiki is down and I'm about to take loooooong trip today... I'd like to be able to play Hotel Dusk. XD 

Please help...


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (Jan 6, 2009)

I just finished this game today. It was awesome. I highly recommend. Then I found something funny on deviant art. Kyle teaches Mila about sex. It even has an alternate ending.


Spoiler


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jan 6, 2009)

Why the **** did you bump this ancient topic.

srsly


----------



## Turmoil (Jan 6, 2009)

Maybe because he wasn't here when the game was first released and only recently got around to playing it and wanted to pass on a good recommendation for others that had not played it yet. Its called adding to the community.

His post was at least on topic something yours and now mine lack...


----------



## hankchill (Jan 6, 2009)

Turmoil said:
			
		

> Maybe because he wasn't here when the game was first released and only recently got around to playing it and wanted to pass on a good recommendation for others that had not played it yet. Its called adding to the community.
> 
> His post was at least on topic something yours and now mine lack...



If you would see what he put in his spoiler, you would know that point is bullshit.

Ethan94, _don't fucking bump old topics to raise your post count_. It's lame, annoying, and makes people want to punch your teeth in and kick a field goal between the gaps.


----------



## Turmoil (Jan 6, 2009)

Well even though the picture is lame its still about the game, and thus relevant to this particular topic, no?


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (Jan 6, 2009)

hankchill said:
			
		

> Turmoil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wasn't trying to raise my post count I just thought that it was a funny picture and it didn't deserve its own topic if there's already one here. And at least I don't raise my post count by flaming. [/end dispute]


----------



## iritegood (Jan 6, 2009)

Ethan94 said:
			
		

> hankchill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grave-digging is generally discouraged _everywhere_ on the interwebz.
Don't do it. Srsly.


----------

